# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Các bác giúp em về phần xuất file để chạy CNC với ạ.

## phamhiep

Chẳng là em bên thiết kế nhưng chỉ có biết làm 3dsmax với maya, zbrush thôi ạ, ngoài 2 cái đó ra còn lại em chưa biết. Em mới chập chững qua bên CNC em có 1 file để chạy CNC nhưng khi em xuất từ maya ra file DWG gửi đi để chạy CNC thì bên đó bảo chỉ có xem được thôi chứ không chạy trình để chạy CNC được. Các bác có cao nhân nào biết về cách xuất file từ maya để chạy CNC được không chỉ em với ạ, em lấn cấn vụ này cả mấy tuần nay nhưng chưa tìm ra được cách ạ. em cảm ơn các bác.

----------


## CQV

em nghĩ thường import file vào thường là thiếu đường line nên ko thể lập trình , như em hay làm thì trong mastercam có chức năng lấy line , chọn quét toàn bộ chi tiết 2D hoăc 3D bác vô Create -> Curve -> Curve on all Edges , lấy line dc là lập trình dc

----------

phamhiep

----------


## emptyhb

Em thấy có gì đó mâu thuẫn ở đây. Maya gì đó là phần mềm thiết kế 3D, giờ bác xuất DXF thì chỉ là dạng 2D, thì chạy cái gì?

----------


## phamhiep

> em nghĩ thường import file vào thường là thiếu đường line nên ko thể lập trình , như em hay làm thì trong mastercam có chức năng lấy line , chọn quét toàn bộ chi tiết 2D hoăc 3D bác vô Create -> Curve -> Curve on all Edges , lấy line dc là lập trình dc


Cảm ơn bác để em thử xem sao  :Frown: ((

----------


## phamhiep

> Em thấy có gì đó mâu thuẫn ở đây. Maya gì đó là phần mềm thiết kế 3D, giờ bác xuất DXF thì chỉ là dạng 2D, thì chạy cái gì?


Em cũng không biết nữa em xuất file DWG thì cho vào autocad thử mở thì vẫn hiện lên 3d như bt rồi em gửi qua bên CNC, thì bên đó bảo chỉ xem được chứ không xuất trình để chạy đc @@

----------


## phamhiep

các bác xem hộ em với em làm hoài không được ạ  :Frown: ((

drive.google.com/open?id=0BzqlmMTy6Fl8U2swd2V1ZG1DRWc

----------


## CQV

> các bác xem hộ em với em làm hoài không được ạ ((
> 
> drive.google.com/open?id=0BzqlmMTy6Fl8U2swd2V1ZG1DRWc


bác xuất file bị thiếu Surface ( mặt phẳng 3D gia công ) e mở file chỉ thấy đường line , gia công 2D thì dc mà gia công 3D thì nó không bắt dc mặt , bác thử xuất file lại cho chuẩn , bên mấy cái đó e chưa sài qua nên ko biết

----------

phamhiep

----------


## anhcos

Cái mẫu mở ok kích thước chừng 55^3, nhưng có cái rãnh nhỏ quá (<1mm) nên không gia công chỗ đó được mà phải vẽ cái rãnh đó to ra 1 chút nữa.
Cái chữ thập dưới đáy cũng không gia công ra hình dạng vuông như vậy được luôn.

Bác chỉnh lại tìm chỗ nào ngon là nó làm được thôi, chứ người khác không giúp được vì không biết chỗ gia công họ xài máy gì.

----------

phamhiep

----------


## phamhiep

> bác xuất file bị thiếu Surface ( mặt phẳng 3D gia công ) e mở file chỉ thấy đường line , gia công 2D thì dc mà gia công 3D thì nó không bắt dc mặt , bác thử xuất file lại cho chuẩn , bên mấy cái đó e chưa sài qua nên ko biết


em cảm ơn bác để em thử lại ạ  :Frown:

----------


## phamhiep

> Cái mẫu mở ok kích thước chừng 55^3, nhưng có cái rãnh nhỏ quá (<1mm) nên không gia công chỗ đó được mà phải vẽ cái rãnh đó to ra 1 chút nữa.
> Cái chữ thập dưới đáy cũng không gia công ra hình dạng vuông như vậy được luôn.
> 
> Bác chỉnh lại tìm chỗ nào ngon là nó làm được thôi, chứ người khác không giúp được vì không biết chỗ gia công họ xài máy gì.


bên em gửi để gia công CNC thì bên đó dùng máy 5 trục bác ạ, người ta bảo gia công được nhưng file em chỉ có xem được chứ không chạy trình được  :Frown:  bác biết chỗ nào nhận gia công số lượng ít tại Sài Gòn không ạ chỉ em với  :Frown:

----------


## CQV

bác đưa e file gốc bên maya hay 3Dmax đây e thử cho , như bác ( anhcos ) nói đúng bác vẽ kích thước bá đạo quá , kích thước bao viền có 1.8in x 1.8in ,chi tiết quá nhỏ chắc bác vẽ kích thước bị sai , bác gửi e kích thước chính xác tường bao gửi cả file gốc hoặc xuất ra file IGES hoặc STL em phóng tỉ lệ lên cho đúng , vật liệu gia công , số lượng cần , dung sai ,độ bóng bề mặt , rồi em xem có mần dc ko e chả lời bác , 1 điều nữa em góp ý bác là nên dùng phần mềm chuyên dụng hỗi trợ gia công dc để làm việc , maya theo e biết là đồ họa 3D dựng phim , 3Dsmax cũng vậy với chuyên bên xây dựng phối cảnh render , ko biết bác làm thiết kế bên ngành gì , có gì bác gửi em kích thuơc kèm file em báo lại bác sớm

----------

phamhiep

----------


## phamhiep

> bác đưa e file gốc bên maya hay 3Dmax đây e thử cho , như bác ( anhcos ) nói đúng bác vẽ kích thước bá đạo quá , kích thước bao viền có 1.8in x 1.8in ,chi tiết quá nhỏ chắc bác vẽ kích thước bị sai , bác gửi e kích thước chính xác tường bao gửi cả file gốc hoặc xuất ra file IGES hoặc STL em phóng tỉ lệ lên cho đúng , vật liệu gia công , số lượng cần , dung sai ,độ bóng bề mặt , rồi em xem có mần dc ko e chả lời bác , 1 điều nữa em góp ý bác là nên dùng phần mềm chuyên dụng hỗi trợ gia công dc để làm việc , maya theo e biết là đồ họa 3D dựng phim , 3Dsmax cũng vậy với chuyên bên xây dựng phối cảnh render , ko biết bác làm thiết kế bên ngành gì , có gì bác gửi em kích thuơc kèm file em báo lại bác sớm


Em gửi bác file gốc của em, em làm nút máy tính nên nó nhỏ vậy á bác em, em tìm 3 nơi gia công thì có 1 nơi ngoài HN bảo làm được vì họ dùng máy tiện CNC 5 trục họ đang báo giá em làm lẻ 300k còn trên 20 nút là 145k/1 nút ( và không lấy tiền nút mẫu ). Em muốn làm vật liệu là nhôm Hoặc alumium, hiện tại em làm mẫu trước nếu bên kia ok thì em sẽ làm khoảng ( 10 > 100 ) độ bóng bề mặt là nhám ạ trong link em có ảnh kèm theo. Em bên thiết kế Game nên em không biết dùng phần mềm chuyên dụng bác cho em biết 1 số phần mêm chuyên dụng để em học thêm được không ạ em cảm ơn bác.

Link: drive.google.com/open?id=0BzqlmMTy6Fl8cTJVcTJha3J1VGc

----------


## CQV

hàng của bác che chua quá ,bên em máy có trục 4 xoay nhưng mà max tốc có 8000 rpm e là chạy chi tiết bé vậy ko nổi , xem cái ảnh ( asd) thì thấy máy khắc 5 trục tốc độ cao mới chạy dc , với lại bên HN báo giá vậy e thấy khá cạnh tranh rồi , e nghĩ bác nên đặt làm thử bên đó 1 cái mẫu demo xem sao , về khoản phần mềm e nghĩ bác sài thử alias hoặc rhino ,alias em từng sài thấy tạo mẫu khá nhanh hỗi trợ xuất nhiều đuôi , rhino thì ko xa lạ bác google có rất nhiều

----------

phamhiep

----------


## phamhiep

> hàng của bác che chua quá ,bên em máy có trục 4 xoay nhưng mà max tốc có 8000 rpm e là chạy chi tiết bé vậy ko nổi , xem cái ảnh ( asd) thì thấy máy khắc 5 trục tốc độ cao mới chạy dc , với lại bên HN báo giá vậy e thấy khá cạnh tranh rồi , e nghĩ bác nên đặt làm thử bên đó 1 cái mẫu demo xem sao , về khoản phần mềm e nghĩ bác sài thử alias hoặc rhino ,alias em từng sài thấy tạo mẫu khá nhanh hỗi trợ xuất nhiều đuôi , rhino thì ko xa lạ bác google có rất nhiều


Em cũng có đặt thử nhưng bên đó bảo file em đưa chỉ xem được thôi chứ không chạy trình được, bên bác có chạy trình làm được không em muốn chạy thử có gì bác báo giá em với ( 3dartisvn@gmail.com ). Thanks bác đã chỉ em phần mềm để em mần thử xem sao  :Frown:  à bác cho em hỏi máy CNC có chạy đc file STL không ạ.

----------


## CQV

STL phần mềm mastercam có hỗi trợ nhé a , vấn đề ở đây là bên e ko có máy chạy dc , e cũng chưa gia công 5 trục bao giờ , nghe nói máy 5 trục công nghiệp VN ko nhiều nên người chạy dc máy đó cũng đếm trên ngón tay , giá bên kia như vậy là ổn rồi a , vấn đề anh xuất lại file đuôi .STL hay .STEP , .IGES bên kia họ mở dc file thôi

----------

phamhiep

----------


## anhcos

Cái này 3 trục là chạy ok rồi, nhỏ xíu không tiếp xúc không tải thì 5 trục chả ý nghĩa gì.

----------

phamhiep

----------


## phamhiep

> STL phần mềm mastercam có hỗi trợ nhé a , vấn đề ở đây là bên e ko có máy chạy dc , e cũng chưa gia công 5 trục bao giờ , nghe nói máy 5 trục công nghiệp VN ko nhiều nên người chạy dc máy đó cũng đếm trên ngón tay , giá bên kia như vậy là ổn rồi a , vấn đề anh xuất lại file đuôi .STL hay .STEP , .IGES bên kia họ mở dc file thôi


Bác ơi giờ em mở file thấy nó nhỏ hơn file gốc bác ạ @@ sao có 1,8mm của em làm là chiều dài với rộng là 18,1mm chiều cao là 9,36mm. Bác xem hộ em nếu kích thước vậy có làm được không ạ.

----------


## phamhiep

> Cái này 3 trục là chạy ok rồi, nhỏ xíu không tiếp xúc không tải thì 5 trục chả ý nghĩa gì.


Bác có biết chỗ nào nhận làm không chỉ em với  :Frown: ((( em muốn làm mà không biết chỗ nào làm ạ kích thước chuẩn của file là ( chiều dài với chiều rộng 18,1mm còn chiều cao là 9,36mm )

----------


## CQV

bữa mình tính cài lại maya để xuất file cho bác nhưng chưa có thời gian , ko bác cài teamviewer về em vô máy bác xuất file xem dc ko ,như bác( anhcos ) đã rồi đó kích thước càng bé càng khó gia công , máyCNC phải tốc độ cao sản phẩm mới đạt , 3 trục cũng chạy dc mà bề mặt sẽ ko tinh sảo dc như file vẽ , 4 trục thì cải thiện dc tý , 5 trục e thấy là ok nhất , tùy vào bác yêu cầu chất lượng sản phẩm thôi , 1 cái nữa em góp ý  kinh tế cho bác là nếu chạy số lượng nhiều nên gia công 1 cái khuôn SKD 11 dập nguội ,đi xử lý nhiệt ,dập nhôm khỏi lăn tăn , khuôn nhỏ nên chi phí ko đáng là bao kinh tế hơn là bác chạy cnc 1 loạt giá tổng thể sẽ rất lớn , góp ý về làm khuôn cho bác nếu bác tính làm thì nên tìm xưởng nào có máy phay cao tốc mà làm vì khuôn chi tiết nhỏ vậy e nghĩ ko thể làm nguội lại dc mà chỉ có gia công xong đem đi xử lý nhiệt , mài phẳng lại 2 mặt khuôn là sài thôi ,nếu bác quyết định làm khuôn nên đi hỏi đặt thử đi bên làm khuôn sẽ báo giá và tư vấn cho bác từ a-z , chốt lại giờ bác cài teamviewer rồi em xem có giúp cuất file cho bác dc ko , còn việc gia công hàng của bác máy em là máy công nghiệp phay sắt kim loại cứng nên tốc độ max ko cao , chạy e là ko nổi với dao bé , em cũng chỉ là lính làm ở xưởng thôi chứ ko có máy để chạy thử giúp bác ,đơn hàng của bác em hỏi thì bên bác chủ xưởng cũng chưa nhận , mà em nghĩ bác thử tìm xem có bác nào có máy DIY 4 trục trên diễn đàn làm thử xem spindle máy chế tầm 24k rpm em nghĩ xơi dc

----------

phamhiep

----------


## phamhiep

> bữa mình tính cài lại maya để xuất file cho bác nhưng chưa có thời gian , ko bác cài teamviewer về em vô máy bác xuất file xem dc ko ,như bác( anhcos ) đã rồi đó kích thước càng bé càng khó gia công , máyCNC phải tốc độ cao sản phẩm mới đạt , 3 trục cũng chạy dc mà bề mặt sẽ ko tinh sảo dc như file vẽ , 4 trục thì cải thiện dc tý , 5 trục e thấy là ok nhất , tùy vào bác yêu cầu chất lượng sản phẩm thôi , 1 cái nữa em góp ý  kinh tế cho bác là nếu chạy số lượng nhiều nên gia công 1 cái khuôn SKD 11 dập nguội ,đi xử lý nhiệt ,dập nhôm khỏi lăn tăn , khuôn nhỏ nên chi phí ko đáng là bao kinh tế hơn là bác chạy cnc 1 loạt giá tổng thể sẽ rất lớn , góp ý về làm khuôn cho bác nếu bác tính làm thì nên tìm xưởng nào có máy phay cao tốc mà làm vì khuôn chi tiết nhỏ vậy e nghĩ ko thể làm nguội lại dc mà chỉ có gia công xong đem đi xử lý nhiệt , mài phẳng lại 2 mặt khuôn là sài thôi ,nếu bác quyết định làm khuôn nên đi hỏi đặt thử đi bên làm khuôn sẽ báo giá và tư vấn cho bác từ a-z , chốt lại giờ bác cài teamviewer rồi em xem có giúp cuất file cho bác dc ko , còn việc gia công hàng của bác máy em là máy công nghiệp phay sắt kim loại cứng nên tốc độ max ko cao , chạy e là ko nổi với dao bé , em cũng chỉ là lính làm ở xưởng thôi chứ ko có máy để chạy thử giúp bác ,đơn hàng của bác em hỏi thì bên bác chủ xưởng cũng chưa nhận , mà em nghĩ bác thử tìm xem có bác nào có máy DIY 4 trục trên diễn đàn làm thử xem spindle máy chế tầm 24k rpm em nghĩ xơi dc


Bác cho em xin số ĐT với có gì em gọi bác nhờ bác giúp em, Nếu bác biết làm khuân giúp em với vì em tính 1 nút mà 200k em cũng làm luôn bác ạ  :Frown:  vì em làm số lượng 10 > 500 nút tùy từng loại mẫu ( mẫu thay đỗi nhiều ) nên với giá đó em cũng cắn răng làm được  :Frown: ( chứ giờ em bí thật rồi  :Frown:

----------


## hoangson

Bác gửi file dạng STL vào mail cho em để em xem có chạy được không nhé.
Mail: hoangson8922@gmail.com

----------

phamhiep

----------


## CQV

sdt e 0973 010 718 em tên Vũ 26 tuổi mail vuquangchu78@gmail.com , chắc bác đang khởi nghiệp bằng mấy món này , e cũng rất hứng thú vì e cũng đang có vài dự án nhỏ giống bác, cũng mong học hỏi kinh nghiệm dc từ bác , nếu giúp dc bác e sẽ giúp , e ở dĩ an bình dương , bác gần thì cafe giao lưu

----------

phamhiep

----------


## phamhiep

> Bác gửi file dạng STL vào mail cho em để em xem có chạy được không nhé.
> Mail: hoangson8922@gmail.com


Em gửi mail rồi á bác

----------


## phamhiep

> sdt e 0973 010 718 em tên Vũ 26 tuổi mail vuquangchu78@gmail.com , chắc bác đang khởi nghiệp bằng mấy món này , e cũng rất hứng thú vì e cũng đang có vài dự án nhỏ giống bác, cũng mong học hỏi kinh nghiệm dc từ bác , nếu giúp dc bác e sẽ giúp , e ở dĩ an bình dương , bác gần thì cafe giao lưu


Tầm trưa em gọi bác nhá, em ở Q12 cũng gần bác :3, em sẽ liên hệ bác cafe giao lưu :3

----------

